# Welche Datenvisualisierungs-Tools gibt es denn?



## ebruss17 (9. Jan 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Datawarehousekonzept erstellt und habe die Datenbank mit Daten befüllt. Nun möchte ich die Daten visualisieren. Gibt es denn Visualisierungstools, die es einem ermöglichen, die Daten schnell und bequem zu visualisieren? Es wäre nett, wenn jemand Datenvisualisierungs-Tools von IBM nennen könnte. Nochmals vielen Dank


----------



## Joose (9. Jan 2015)

Die Suche nach 


ebruss17 hat gesagt.:


> Datenvisualisierungs-Tools von IBM


hat mich zu folgenden Ergebnis gebracht
Daten & Taten &bull; Datenvisualisierungstools - schnell, einfach,...

Keine Ahnung wo nun die Schwierigkeit war dies selber zu suchen.
Oder geht es dir eher um die Erfahrung und dadurch bekannt Vor-/Nachteile der einzelnen Tools?


----------



## ebruss17 (9. Jan 2015)

> Keine Ahnung wo nun die Schwierigkeit war dies selber zu suchen.
> Oder geht es dir eher um die Erfahrung und dadurch bekannt Vor-/Nachteile der einzelnen Tools?



genau um das geht es mir, ob jemand schon Erfahrungen hat oder welche Vor-und Nachteile es da gibt


----------

